# Varget



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A friend at work is getting out of the shooting sports as he just doesnt have the time for it.

He pulled me to the side and said that he has 4 (maybe 5) pounds of Varget that he would like to get rid of and asked if I knew anyone that might be interested in it.

If anyone wants to make an offer, shoot me a PM and I will pass it on to him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

$12 for the lot


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll double that


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Seen 8-1lb cans of Varget on the shelf in Evingston today.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Where at Goob I need to pick some up?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SagebrushRR said:


> Where at Goob I need to pick some up?


Unless the booz, porn of firework stands are selling powder, must be Wal-mart, the only other retail establishment in Evingston.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Unless the booz, porn of firework stands are selling powder, must be Wal-mart, the only other retail establishment in Evingston.


You need to add gun stores too. We have two of em, and 4 subways!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are 2 excellent gun stores in Evanston, both of which have good reloading departments. 

Sport's World on Front Street has the Varget, $28.99. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Today in Evanston:

The Gun Room had an 8-pound can of Varget on the shelf. Lots of large rifle primers, but kinda high at $41/box.

Sports World has plenty of #9 1/2 large rifle primers. 7828, 760, varget, 4198, a little 4831 and 748 powder. No RLs or 4350s. There's a bunch of powders I don't use, can't remember what they were. 

.


----------

